# Post a good positive story about your sex life



## FloridaGuy1 (Nov 4, 2019)

Tons of negative stories here. Can someone post a really good positive one about some great sex you and your SO have just as encouragement?


----------



## TJW (Mar 20, 2012)

Actually, 2......
I'm POSITIVE we have not had any great sex.
And, I'm POSITIVE this is not going to change.


----------



## ccpowerslave (Nov 21, 2020)

My wife f-d the s out of me last night and despite her taking a while to get there I managed to last and finish maybe 20 seconds later. +1 for me.


----------



## Ikaika (Apr 23, 2012)

After 26 years of marriage, me at 60 and my wife at 58, we still get busy once or twice a week. The only assistance, coconut oil (lub). 

My wife is still a fox in my eyes.


----------



## Elizabeth001 (May 18, 2015)

I don’t have a fat guy laying on top of me that I had to beg to make love to me that has a half-hard penis, despite all the pecker drugs money can buy collecting dust in the medicine chest. 

When I’m feeling “sparky” later this evening, I will take whatever measures I deem necessary and I am POSITIVE that I will experience a wonderful orgasm just before I peacefully fall asleep. I will awake in the morning peaceful, rested and have a new day to look forward to.

And she lived happily ever after...in her own castle with her own damned money.

Ah hell! I left out -the end



Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Elizabeth001 (May 18, 2015)

Elizabeth001 said:


> I don’t have a fat guy laying on top of me that I had to beg to make love to me that has a half-hard penis, despite all the pecker drugs money can buy collecting dust in the medicine chest.
> 
> When I’m feeling “sparky” later this evening, I will take whatever measures I deem necessary and I am POSITIVE that I will experience a wonderful orgasm just before I peacefully fall asleep. I will awake in the morning peaceful, rested and have a new day to look forward to.
> 
> ...


Omg...I’m totally going to copyright that post! 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Diana7 (Apr 19, 2016)

Isnt this a bit voyeristic?


----------



## Elizabeth001 (May 18, 2015)

Diana7 said:


> Isnt this a bit voyeristic?


Ya think?


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Elizabeth001 (May 18, 2015)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## ccpowerslave (Nov 21, 2020)

Diana7 said:


> Isnt this a bit voyeristic?


I suppose but I’m happy with my progress and if people want to see something happy on TAM who am I to deprive them?


----------



## Diana7 (Apr 19, 2016)

Elizabeth001 said:


> Ya think?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Yep.


----------



## RebuildingMe (Aug 18, 2019)

My gf just got off from work, got her nails done, dropped her kids off at her ex’s and is going home to shower and then drive 30 minutes to spend the night with me. All made possible because I ditched the dead weight exwife and found that there are actually many women in this world that like sex and will go out of their way to have it with and please the man they love.


----------



## DownByTheRiver (Jul 2, 2020)

Well we don't know if the poster is voyeuristic or just needs some encouragement because mostly what you hear here is mismatched sexual couples. No one has to go into detail..


----------



## LisaDiane (Jul 22, 2019)

I suppose it's only really encouraging to hear if it's current...I have some positive MEMORIES...Lol!!!


----------



## Personal (Jan 16, 2014)

Well this morning my wife put my penis in her mouth after I showed it to her. On a positive note, she then made me bacon and eggs for breakfast.


----------



## Max.HeadRoom (Jun 28, 2014)

end of a tough week and I've had a few. so.... 
wife agreed if i get to the weight i was when we got married, there's anal
15lb more to go
she's going to _renege _at the last moment.


----------



## Luckylucky (Dec 11, 2020)

My husband just left to do an errand and sternly told me what will happen when he gets home. 

I told him he better hurry up and get his stuff done quick. 

I can’t wait :-D


----------



## AandM (Jan 30, 2019)

Elizabeth001 said:


> I don’t have a fat guy laying on top of me that I had to beg to make love to me that has a half-hard penis, despite all the pecker drugs money can buy collecting dust in the medicine chest.
> 
> When I’m feeling “sparky” later this evening, I will take whatever measures I deem necessary and I am POSITIVE that I will experience a wonderful orgasm just before I peacefully fall asleep. I will awake in the morning peaceful, rested and have a new day to look forward to.
> 
> ...


Yeah, but do you peg well?


----------



## FlaviusMaximus (Jan 10, 2012)

A good sex story?

Well, once upon a time a man in his late 50's got sex 2-3 times a week from his 55 year old wife (who is still pretty damn sexy) Now, this man whines occasionally because he wants her to be a bit more adventurous which annoys her (only slightly). She recently indulged him by ---CENSORED--- which was a baby step, but a baby step in the right direction and he was grateful and sent proclamations throughout the land - and did the vacuuming. 

Pushing his luck he told her he wanted to take a trip to the Land of Mordor. But alas he was not going to get to drop his ring in the Cracks of Doom. She told him mixing metaphors was a cheap tactic and to be more grateful for what he has...

The End


----------



## Young at Heart (Jan 6, 2015)

A positive story. As we approach 50 years of marriage, my wife would say we are having sex twice a week and I would say we are making love and emotionally bonding twice a week. The other morning my LD wife, asked me if I wanted sex. I told her I wanted to make love to her, but asked her what she wanted. She told me she wanted to make me happy. After knowing her for well over 50 years, I can tell when she is not telling the truth. She was telling me the truth. Then we made love and snuggled for quite a while afterwards talking about the future and what we would do later in the day and what we would do once Covid-19 was a distant memory.


----------



## Married but Happy (Aug 13, 2013)

We've been together almost 21 years, in our 60s now, and still have sex at least 5x a week, plus lots of cuddling and fondling the rest of the time.


----------



## Andy1001 (Jun 29, 2016)

The twenty sixth of October 2018 was the last day that my wife and I didn’t have sex. 🥳


----------



## ConanHub (Aug 9, 2013)

Things have been slow in the bedroom for us due to some health issues she is having and the general stress of our work increasing.

A week ago, everything fell into place.

I'm an early riser and I'm always up before Mrs. C.

That morning she got up and then decided the bed was too wonderful to leave and leaned back on the bed in a cute fetal curl.

Her bare legs and nearly nude derriere worked their magic and I couldn't resist touching her tenderly and with intent.

She responded and the next 30 minutes were as magical as any love story portrayed in writing or movie format.

The rest of the day was wonderful. Shopping with your lover is magical when you have fulfilled the universal pact and made the light brighter and the darkness hide.


----------



## ConanHub (Aug 9, 2013)

Elizabeth001 said:


> I don’t have a fat guy laying on top of me that I had to beg to make love to me that has a half-hard penis, despite all the pecker drugs money can buy collecting dust in the medicine chest.
> 
> When I’m feeling “sparky” later this evening, I will take whatever measures I deem necessary and I am POSITIVE that I will experience a wonderful orgasm just before I peacefully fall asleep. I will awake in the morning peaceful, rested and have a new day to look forward to.
> 
> ...


I'm not sure why but I feel a little guilty about always laughing at your perverted ass!😆

It doesn't stop me from appreciating your warpo humor and laughing so it's all good!😉


----------



## ConanHub (Aug 9, 2013)

Elizabeth001 said:


> Omg...I’m totally going to copyright that post!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


You certainly should!😁


----------



## oldshirt (Apr 1, 2017)

It


Elizabeth001 said:


> Omg...I’m totally going to copyright that post!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


 is a pretty good one 😊


----------



## oldshirt (Apr 1, 2017)

It’s not all doom and gloom. The Sex Well may have run dry here but very few things in the universe last forever.

I am bummed that the great ride is over and I do miss it and mourn it.

But there were some great times in the past (and I have pictures and videos to prove it!! 😃 ) and just because those days are gone now, does not erase the past. 

I’m bummed but now, but no ragrets.


----------



## Evinrude58 (Jun 16, 2014)

Married but Happy said:


> We've been together almost 21 years, in our 60s now, and still have sex at least 5x a week, plus lots of cuddling and fondling the rest of the time.


You are the man!


----------



## So Married (Dec 18, 2020)

ConanHub said:


> She responded and the next 30 minutes were as magical as any love story portrayed in writing or movie format.


Just let her read your posts like this, and everything will probably fall into place again lol.


----------



## ConanHub (Aug 9, 2013)

So Married said:


> Just let her read your posts like this, and everything will probably fall into place again lol.


Too late! She already jumped me this morning!😁


----------



## leftfield (Mar 29, 2016)

Things have been as good as I could hope for the last few weeks. Even if I am still learing to understand my wife's better.


----------



## MaiChi (Jun 20, 2018)

Got a special bench for my birthday two weeks ago and have tried it a few times. It feels very naughty. looks like an ordinary box but comes apart into two benches that support both him and me. Well worth having.


----------



## CrazyCatz (Jan 19, 2021)

What a great post. I enjoyed reading these 

I am POSITIVE I will have a good sex story to share at some point in my future. At least I hope that's the case...

Ok, since there aren't any recently positive stories to share, one from my distant past. I lost my virginity on parent's weekend at my college. I was sure my parents would be able to clearly tell I had had sex the night before. Of course they had no idea, but I spent the entire next day wondering if anyone could tell I was no longer a virgin.


----------

